
Norman C. Pickering, Who Refined the Record Player, Dies at 99 - rglovejoy
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/29/business/norman-c-pickering-refined-the-record-player-dies-at-99.html
======
S_A_P
Sad to see no mention of him in the wikipedia article. IIRC Pickering was
purchased by Stanton sometime in the 80s(?) and was rolled into the Stanton
group. Sounds like Norman was a true renaissance man.

~~~
toomuchtodo
You could always update Wikipedia using this article as a citation.

------
will_pseudonym
I can identify a lot with his unsupportive parents. Mine, his, and bad parents
around the world have strengthened my resolve to break my family tree's cycle
of not celebrating and advancing it's children's interests.

